

Ask HN: Is Facebook down? - doki_pen


======
tgrass
<http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/>

------
doki_pen
It was throwing some errors up at me, but now it's fine. I'm also seeing
reports of Tumblr going down for a short period of time. I wonder if there is
some net attack going on.

------
fezzl
For me, in Singapore, yes.

